
Mozilla Releases Annual Report For 2011 - leesk
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/15/mozilla-releases-annual-report-for-2011-revenue-up-33-to-163m-majority-from-google/
======
patricksantana
A lot of money from Google. Is this not a problem?

